# Silicone Curing Time???



## monisaab (Jan 12, 2011)

I had made a fry tank of 2' X 1' X 1', 2 days ago...

When can I set it up and put fry in it?


----------



## Mr.Dempsey (Jan 4, 2012)

Look on the tube then i would dubble the time that it gives you.


----------



## monisaab (Jan 12, 2011)

it says 48 hours...


----------



## dr2391 (Feb 11, 2009)

i heard that for maximum strength wait a week


----------



## monisaab (Jan 12, 2011)

a week??? isn't it a bit too much for such a small tank???

but you are right as they say batter safe than sorry...

a week it is then...

thanks...


----------



## dsouthworth (Sep 7, 2011)

Silicone is silicone. A 5 food bead would be no different than a 1 foot bead. Assuming the same thickness. Give it a week. If it's a rush no less than 3 days.


----------



## dr2391 (Feb 11, 2009)

im not saying he has to wait a week but this is what i heard. 24 hours = water safe, 36 hours = good strength, and 7 days = maximum strength/fully cured


----------



## monisaab (Jan 12, 2011)

as I said in my last post...

a week it is...


----------



## CITADELGRAD87 (Mar 26, 2003)

One way to double check is to put your head inside the tank adn take a big whiff.

I used a ton of silicone to attach a 3d background, I was surprised how much is stank after a week. I think I waited two weeks. If you get a vinegar smell, and there's no mistaking it, it's not cured yet.


----------



## monisaab (Jan 12, 2011)

lol... thanks for the experience-sharing CITADELGRAD87...


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

It is best to give it 5 to 7 days.


----------



## monisaab (Jan 12, 2011)

thanks smitty...

7 days it is...


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

The size of the bead (thickness) will determine the amount of time required for cure. The manufacturers generally recommend doubling the cure time for aquariums. The vinegar smell should be gone.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

The size of the bead (thickness) will determine the amount of time required for cure. The manufacturers generally recommend doubling the cure time for aquariums. The vinegar smell should be gone.


----------



## monisaab (Jan 12, 2011)

thanks BillD...

its 3 days and today the smell is gone...


----------



## Anthraxx8500 (Feb 11, 2011)

so still waiting a week? sry i couldnt resist


----------



## monisaab (Jan 12, 2011)

lol...

Yes Sir I sure am, how can I not follow the advice by the EXPERTS... :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------

